# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  what mtdna types accompanied the j2 e3b types of southeastern europe ?

## maltesekid

like what where the levantine farmer mtdnas? or the peoples who had ydna groups j2 g2 or e3b etc? anyone know! my cousin found out hes j2 but didnt take a mtdna test so what coud be the mtdna of italians or greeks with neolithic ydna e3b j2 T etc??? i wonder why no one asked this before

----------


## Semitic Duwa

T2 I think.

----------


## Wilhelm

> T2 I think.


Actually this most commonly found in Northern-Eastern european countries. Plus, the T2 haplogroup is very old , paleolithic.

----------


## Nasturtium

Isn't haplogroup K most common among Jewish, especially Ashkenazi?

A far as your cousin from Greece/Italy...it could be many mtDNA's. I'm sharing with many Italians, and some Greeks, at 23andme and there's no "standard" mtdna for them. J1b, H, H1, H13, H15, K1a1b1 (Greek person), K1b are all mtdna's for actual Italian/Greek people in my group. 

Btw- just because his ptdna is neolithic doesn't mean his mtdna will correspond. They don't go in tandem at all.

----------


## Wilhelm

> Isn't haplogroup K most common among Jewish, especially Ashkenazi?
> 
> A far as your cousin from Greece/Italy...it could be many mtDNA's. I'm sharing with many Italians, and some Greeks, at 23andme and there's no "standard" mtdna for them. J1b, H, H1, H13, H15, K1a1b1 (Greek person), K1b are all mtdna's for actual Italian/Greek people in my group. 
> 
> Btw- just because his ptdna is neolithic doesn't mean his mtdna will correspond. They don't go in tandem at all.


No, K is most common in Central Europe. Also, The typical jewish K mtDNA subclades are K1a1b1a and K1a9

----------


## genetic code

intresting my mtdna is from bulgaria in the balkan more specificly varna 
not far a way from the border with romania.
i ddint do mtdna test since the best is mtdna full sequence which in ftdna is cost 280$
to expensive it will be intresting to know my mtdna 
i read steven bird articel about roman soldiers of balkan origin as source for e-v13 in britain well i am thracian on my maternal side thats for sure .
ps. either way mtdna is not significant since what you give to your child is your y dna 
that is what determin your race you can go with girl from zulu tribe with L MTDNA
or with native american like A mtdna but still i will be genetically sharawtid e1b1b1c1
genetic code

----------


## adamo

I ave no idea what female haplogroups came with y-DNA J2 and E3b men tu Europe but I find this an incredibly interesting topic that deserves answers! :) personally, I feel middle eastern remnants of W among Kurdish women for example (10%) may have accompanied the men of J2 into Europe, some rare middle eastern mtdna probably...not sure : ) possibly even HV0

----------

